# The Chrono Trigger/Cross club



## Blaziking the God General (Apr 4, 2010)

Basically for discussing the two great games called Chrono Trigger and Chrono Cross. :)
I've been playing Chrono Trigger for at least a year now, since I have the DS version, and I just began playing Chrono Cross the other day. Who else thinks that these two games, or at least one of them, are just insanely awesome?


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 4, 2010)

I have played Chrono Trigger on the DS. It is fantastic. Joinage.


----------

